# Hello



## zirliz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm living in Ireland and in final year of college, studying zoology,

I finally found this forum, on so many now hard to keep track  

Any way I have 2 species of mantid at the minute

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - peacock mantis

Rhombodera sp

and 3 ooths

chinese

Ant

gambian

Many others species of invertebrates

Including spiders, phasmids, katydids, snails, caterpillars, one assassin bug.

and 2 snakes- garter


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sharla!

Do they sell mantises at pet stores in Ireland? What about other bugs?

Glad you found us  

Peter


----------



## zirliz (Apr 29, 2008)

Peter said:


> Welcome to the forum, Sharla!Do they sell mantises at pet stores in Ireland? What about other bugs?
> 
> Glad you found us
> 
> Peter


They can get them in but very inexpensive there is a new store after opening full of invertebrates such as stick insects, mantids, and spiders.

I got leaf insects in a store once I got 2 there were in a store that had no idea how to look after them.

They had no food  poor babies.


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome. You may be our first member from Ireland.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------

